# 16 gerbils in one tank???



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Is this right...in a 4ft tank? I guess unsexed too. Wish I was nearer.

Preloved | as many gerbils as you want!!! for sale in Leek, Staffs, UK

xx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Omg I hope someone can help:scared:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

How can they not know how many animals are in each tank , poor little ones I hope they find homes that will care about them as individuals.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK so I am right in thinking that is wrong! There's mice in that lot too! xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> How can they not know how many animals are in each tank , poor little ones I hope they find homes that will care about them as individuals.


I know...times like this I wish I drove! xx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Omg its about 40 gerbils in total and 3 mice. Cant believe they are all in mixed sex groups. Some people are unbelievable.


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> How can they not know how many animals are in each tank , poor little ones I hope they find homes that will care about them as individuals.


I think this is shocking! I hope someone can help them!


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

these sorts of people really annoy me how the hell can anybody treat animals like that it is cruelty. pregnacies fights over crowding and i bet they are in appauling condition these people should be reported to the rspca if enough of us file a complaint maybe the rspca will investigate. its just horrible.iam also starting to hate preloved for allowing these adds there just seems to be more and more dose nobody monitor these adds what is this worl coming to how can those people be so arrogant to living creatures they are selling them like objects grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! i really hope they get the homes they deserve


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I know it's so appalling!! I swear i would take them all in! Haven't got a house inspection for another 6 months hopefully  xx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Is there anyone near by who can take some gerbils in or maybe go and check out the condtions?


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

that's better than my college, in the breeding room (food animals), in one of the tanks (about 50cm) there is normally about 50 mice- theres been as much as 120 , and rats have a 2ft and theres up to about 30 in them sometimes. There should be laws about how much space rodents need to be honest - not fair on them


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hols<3Millie said:


> that's better than my college, in the breeding room (food animals), in one of the tanks (about 50cm) there is normally about 50 mice- theres been as much as 120 , and rats have a 2ft and theres up to about 30 in them sometimes. There should be laws about how much space rodents need to be honest - not fair on them


That's appalling...you should report them to RSPCA. That is simply not allowed!! xx


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> That's appalling...you should report them to RSPCA. That is simply not allowed!! xx


it is because they're being used for food - they're rights are completely different  - its animal care too so maybe they should do better than minimum standards, also with it being animal husbandry there's regular inspections and nothing is said


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hols<3Millie said:


> it is because they're being used for food - they're rights are completely different  - its animal care too so maybe they should do better than minimum standards, also with it being animal husbandry there's regular inspections and nothing is said


Oh that is awful!! Must really hurt for you to see that!! xx


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

can be hard, the breeding ones are in small 'boxes' slightly bigger than a piece of paper (mice and rats) and they're young are in there with them for 2 weeks before the young move to the tanks. 
if i can help it i go in the rodent room or the reptile room. Rodent room is so much better! x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hols<3Millie said:


> can be hard, the breeding ones are in small 'boxes' slightly bigger than a piece of paper (mice and rats) and they're young are in there with them for 2 weeks before the young move to the tanks.
> if i can help it i go in the rodent room or the reptile room. Rodent room is so much better! x


 what's in the rodent room? Can you handle them? xx


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> what's in the rodent room? Can you handle them? xx


ye that's what it's mainly for, there's:
syrian hammies
roborvoski's hammies (loads)
winter white hammies
Dumbo rats (normal rats are used for food)
Degus (all blind)
Chinchillas
Striped mice 
(another type of mouse but can't remember)
Shaws Jirds
Mongolian Gerbils 
A Chimpmunk 
I think that's it but i'm sure we probably have even more now. And we also have a unit with:
Loads of birds including parrots
Terapin
Marmosets
Birds of prey
Alpacas
Wallabies
3 types of goat
Pigs 
and we were supposed to have donkey's last year which haven't arrived yet 
xxxx


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Umm this is probably going to sound stupid but why all the animals?:


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

it's an agricultural college, so we get the experience of handling all of them - it's actually quite small for an animal college but lots of people do veterinary courses there too - it has taught me a lot, we also have about 15 different reptiles but i don't go in there much (Salmonella outbreak a lot of last year) x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hehe yeah I was wondering the same!! Wow that sounds brilliant. What you studying? Something mathematical i'm guessing  xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

oh my god this is absolutely shocking!!

I can't believe all those gerbils are in mixed sex tanks... there are gonna be SO many babies! I bet that's how she's ended up with so many in the first place


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I've cross posted this & asked for help on the Gerbil Forum, think it's mainly American though


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Is there not any UK gerbil forums?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I know it is APPALLING! Thanks for cross posting. Not sure of any gerbil forums...will have a quick look now though! xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

Wish I could drive 

I have a spare tank but no means of getting them


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> Is there not any UK gerbil forums?


Not that I know of 

Gerbils don't seem to be anywhere near as popular over here as they are in the US.... I know there are a few UK members on there but whether they will be able to help is another thing.

So far there's been I think 36 views on the thread and one reply from some bloke resigning them to reptile food..... helpful forum, eh?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol sounds good. Hav not actually messaged the person....might do and see how far they are willing to travel...not that I'm expecting much! xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> Not that I know of
> 
> Gerbils don't seem to be anywhere near as popular over here as they are in the US.... I know there are a few UK members on there but whether they will be able to help is another thing.
> 
> So far there's been I think 36 views on the thread and one reply from some bloke resigning them to reptile food..... helpful forum, eh?


I saw that reply and thought the same as you.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

omg that`s shocking!!! i used to breed gerbils (although purely to keep as pets) and what this person is doing is shocking and disgusting...she`s even got one with a possible defect in there possibly passing on defects not to mention they`ll all be in bred 

i wish i was closer


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh that is awful 

She is selling the tanks too though and I have a few spare tanks here..... so if there is anyone that could possibly get some of those poor animals to Cambs or even close I would happily give them a home. After seperating them of course!
Pm me if you might me coming this way!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have messaged her seeing if she willl deliver to Manchester. But awaiting response. xx


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

That is so bad the way they are being kept and i presume inbred but i also presume they are feeders and thats why they are kept like that.I know it is wrong to keep them like that but if you look at the way most feeders are kept then these gerbils aint doing that bad.But if these are just pets then i take it she just cant manage to sex them.


----------



## Debs61 (May 20, 2009)

Judging by the numbers in each tank and cage she must have almost 40 gerbils and mice!!!!
Worked out its about 4 hrs each way from where we live to get to them....


----------



## Debs61 (May 20, 2009)

I found this..dont know what they are like tho, havent had a chance to look

GERBIL BREEDERS FORUM - Home

http://gerbilsuk.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=rehoming


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I wonder if she has contacted any resuce centres?

My gerbil came from a similar situation and there were gerbils killing and eating each other due to lack of space/food:frown:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

niki87 said:


> I have messaged her seeing if she willl deliver to Manchester. But awaiting response. xx


Has she contacted you yet?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> Has she contacted you yet?


Nope...not majorly surprised. Hopefully tonight. Not holding out much hope. xx


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Hehe yeah I was wondering the same!! Wow that sounds brilliant. What you studying? Something mathematical i'm guessing  xx


nah, just national diploma in animal management at the moment  x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hols<3Millie said:


> nah, just national diploma in animal management at the moment  x


Oh couldn't have guessed that hehe!! Wow that must be so interesting. I'm doing classical studies....no mention of animals


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Oh couldn't have guessed that hehe!! Wow that must be so interesting. I'm doing classical studies....no mention of animals


i wouldn't be able to do that - i'm animals all the way, after doing this work so long it does get quite boring however i'm going to chester zoo in a few weeks which will be second time with college in 3 years


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hols<3Millie said:


> i wouldn't be able to do that - i'm animals all the way, after doing this work so long it does get quite boring however i'm going to chester zoo in a few weeks which will be second time with college in 3 years


Oh that is so much more fun than museums full of ancient artefacts....that we DON'T visit lol!! xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Hols<3Millie said:


> nah, just national diploma in animal management at the moment  x


Oh wow! I'm studying first diploma in animal care, wanted to do national but I completely slumped in maths Maybe next year x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Hols<3Millie said:


> nah, just national diploma in animal management at the moment  x


I did that course, I loved it! Miss college like mad!



Petitepuppet said:


> I wonder if she has contacted any resuce centres?
> 
> My gerbil came from a similar situation and there were gerbils killing and eating each other due to lack of space/food:frown:


I messaged the woman and asked if she's tried rescues... no reply yet! Hopefully it's just a wind up?



$hAzZa said:


> Oh wow! I'm studying first diploma in animal care, wanted to do national but I completely slumped in maths Maybe next year x


I got an F for my GCSE maths and still managed to get on the course, they made me do a key skills in maths instead, which I failed and then passed. (pass mark was 25 and I got 25 )


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> I did that course, I loved it! Miss college like mad!
> 
> I messaged the woman and asked if she's tried rescues... no reply yet! Hopefully it's just a wind up?
> 
> I got an F for my GCSE maths and still managed to get on the course, they made me do a key skills in maths instead, which I failed and then passed. (pass mark was 25 and I got 25 )


That was unfair, wasn't given a chance at all! But I'm happy in my group now, it's my second week and I'm loving it, just waiting for them to let us play with the lemurs:thumbup:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

jeezus, theyre gonna keep breeding and breeding poor things! :scared:


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Oh wow! I'm studying first diploma in animal care, wanted to do national but I completely slumped in maths Maybe next year x


I did that two years ago and i started my 2nd year of the nd last year because i got one of my grades back late, the 1st year will be pretty much the same as the fd unfortunately



niki87 said:


> Oh that is so much more fun than museums full of ancient artefacts....that we DON'T visit lol!! xx


LOL i could do that for a while but i'll be the one going mad when i see an animal 

xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hols<3Millie said:


> I did that two years ago and i started my 2nd year of the nd last year because i got one of my grades back late, the 1st year will be pretty much the same as the fd unfortunately
> 
> LOL i could do that for a while but i'll be the one going mad when i see an animal
> 
> xxx


Hehe it's why i have my own zoolet at home!! xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Hehe it's why i have my own zoolet at home!! xx


I would if my parents were more approving lol x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> I would if my parents were more approving lol x


The benefit of not living with parents lol! Mine are just not interested lol! xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> The benefit of not living with parents lol! Mine are just not interested lol! xx


I'd still rather live with my parents, that's where the money comes from


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> I'd still rather live with my parents, that's where the money comes from


True and the temptation is just not really there.

OK peeps....she hasreplued to me saying niether her nor her partner drive so no delivery. Not surprised. Have said if she manages a lift I will take them. xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> True and the temptation is just not really there.
> 
> OK peeps....she hasreplued to me saying niether her nor her partner drive so no delivery. Not surprised. Have said if she manages a lift I will take them. xx


Could you do a recap?
Where was the seller based? x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Leek, in Staffordshire xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Leek, in Staffordshire xx


Did they say whether they can deliver or was it to pick up? x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Pick up apparently as neither of them drive. Found that out today  xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Pick up apparently as neither of them drive. Found that out today  xx


Awww ((hugs)) have you been looking for another seller? x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Awww ((hugs)) have you been looking for another seller? x


Of gerbils? No. Just the thought of them all there in such s*** conditions is heartbreaking. I know I could probably sex them and give some a good forever home but definitely provide better conditions than they are in now! xx


----------

